# 6-22-12



## Desert Eagle

I'll be on the Blackwater before sun-up this morning. I'll have it mostly to myself... I really enjoy retirement!!!


----------



## tips n tails

lucky dog, wish i was out there, cant wait for my leave to kick in, few more days


----------



## collinscraft2

went to Escambia yesterday at 5:00 and had the whole river to myself. Blackwater is awesome during the week before all the skiers and drunk boaters show up.


----------



## basnbud

amen brother ! thats why I like going in the winter time. lots of fish and no idiots !

Basnbud


----------



## oxbeast1210

basnbud said:


> amen brother ! thats why I like going in the winter time. lots of fish and no idiots !
> 
> Basnbud


 
Heck ya!


----------



## Desert Eagle

Beautiful morning on the BW. Super sun rise, then that east wind started blowing. I did manage to bring one fish home. 26" Red and fat. It had two menhaden and what looked like a snake or an eel in his gullet.


----------



## basnbud

nice one !


----------

